# Motobecane Turino Bike Packing Setup



## DerrickMurray (Apr 1, 2018)

*Motobecane Turino Review Bike Packing Setup*

I recently took a gamble on the Motobecane Turino from Bikesdirect.com. Ive always been curious about these bikes at such a low price point and was willing to put down the $1000 to find out. 

Out the box the bike weighs about 10kgs which isn't too bad. 
*
Shimano 5800/105 2x11 Spd STI Drivetrain* 
TOP TRP Hy-Rd Hydraulic DISC BRAKE CALIPERS
SHIMANO 5800/105 DERAILLEURS 
FSA ALUMINUM COMPACT CRANKSET is great for flattening hills

I swapped the cheap wheelset with a spare set of Mavic CrossOne. Also Cheap but fit the 35c tyres I'm running quite well. 

All works well. Taking this bike into Lesotho for a bit of mountain bikepacking so itll get a good test in the next few weeks.

More info to follow but for now I think that if you're in the market for a $1000 bike this one is the one for you.

Just need to trim that damn steerer.


----------



## djrx (Jun 3, 2018)

Any feedback of the bike quality? I'm in the market for a gravel bike and considering purchasing from bikes direct. Just having cold feet, not sure what to expect.


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

You gotta trim that steerer tube.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Are the wheels that came with the bike ok to use? I'm a newbie and I'm looking at getting one from BD too. How was the assembly? Were the wheels true out of the box? Did you have to remove the crank/hub/headset to grease all the bearings before 1st use?


----------



## bmm32005 (Jul 22, 2018)

I bought a Le Champion CF, SL Di2 road bike. Very happy with the bike. there is a bit of set up but there are videos on there site and all over the web. I'd buy from them again


----------

